# Dinovite? Has anyone used this?



## sn0fl8k3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I heard some commercials for it on the radio, and looked up their website. I was just wondering if anyone has used this and is there really a difference?


----------



## ticman (Feb 3, 2008)

Have not tried it nor have I heard about it. I did go to their website and am somewhat impressed--but then again websites are designed that way.

I too would like to hear from someone that used the product.


----------



## CAHeather (Feb 18, 2008)

ticman said:


> Have not tried it nor have I heard about it. I did go to their website and am somewhat impressed--but then again websites are designed that way.
> 
> I too would like to hear from someone that used the product.


When I was researching supplements, I was put off Dinovite because it's number one ingredient is ground flax seed. I also couldn't see that live enzymes could possibly effective for a whole 90 day supply on top of the shelf time that the tubs would have too.

I couldn't see the enzymes on the ingredients list on the label and I know how important it is to make sure my dog's getting supplemental enzymes. It was also very clear from my studies that no animal (us included) should get the same nutrients day in day out, therefore I was immediately put off products that are "one a day".

Heather


----------



## sn0fl8k3 (Oct 18, 2007)

CAHeather said:


> When I was researching supplements, I was put off Dinovite because it's number one ingredient is ground flax seed. I also couldn't see that live enzymes could possibly effective for a whole 90 day supply on top of the shelf time that the tubs would have too.
> 
> Heather


Why is flax seed bad? And i'm pretty sure the enzymes are in a powdered state and need to be reconsituited before they become active, kind of like yeast comes in a packet dry. But i can see what you mean about the once a day idea. 
From your reaserching did you decide on a particular vitamin for you dogs?


----------



## CAHeather (Feb 18, 2008)

sn0fl8k3 said:


> Why is flax seed bad? And i'm pretty sure the enzymes are in a powdered state and need to be reconsituited before they become active, kind of like yeast comes in a packet dry. But i can see what you mean about the once a day idea.
> From your reaserching did you decide on a particular vitamin for you dogs?


Flax seed oil goes rancid almost immediately that the flax seed are ground. While dogs gain some benefit from the oil produced, to me it's not worth the trade off of them eating oxidized oils. Also, dogs have only a small amount of the enzyme that converts the acid called "ALA" into the active Omega 3s that are the really beneficial fatty acids. Fish oil is a far far superior source of these.

If the flax seeds are not ground, they are useful for bulking and helping stools but in that state, they provide zero Omega 3s.

I didn't see any enzymes listed on the Dinovite ingredients. The enzymes in Vetraceuticals are live and they are incredibly picky on quality control. That's why they don't sell it in shops.

I have to say that I approached Vetraceuticals because I'd seen the advert on here. They have been incredible, even hooking me up with the Vet that developed it so as I could ask questions directly. It has everything I'm looking for and it's a simple daily scoop and not a pill. I cannot imagine giving Nitro a daily pill.

It also has zero garbage like maltodextrin or molasses in it which was really important.

Each to their own, but I don't think you could go wrong with checking them out. If nothing else, they'll answer any questions you have whether or not you think the product's right for your dog.

Heather


----------



## CalamityJane (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply, but I just saw this post. New here and have been going back some.

We have been giving Rupert, our little chocolate doxie, Dinovite for about 6 months. I am not a nutritional expert by any means, either for dogs or for humans. I do try to educate myself because I know that nutrition is the foundation for all health and lack of it, disease. All I can say about the Dinovite is that we decided to try it because even with diet changes, to quality foods, doing it gradually, he continued to have an almost constant rash on his belly. We have not seen that since using the Dinovite, about a month or less into it.

I do not work for, nor sell, Dinovite. But since you wanted to know if anyone has used it, I wanted to answer. We will most likely continue to use it until I learn of a reason not to. That's one of the reasons I found your post; I did a search for "Dinovite".

If anyone knows of a reason not to use it I would appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## carolspets (Jun 9, 2009)

I am new to the whole forum thing so I hope this posts up.

I have used these products and find them very good for my dogs. I also had a problem with the flax because I grind flax for myself and I know it's only good for a short time. But when I called the company, they explained they use stabilized ground flax and actually, that's wht I am now using for myself so I don't have to grind it daily.

I take the same nutritional supplements for my self every day. I have the same nutritional needs every day. 

I use the dinovite carnoyum now though and it doesn't have flax because one of my dogs needs the extra protein to keep from having yeast in his ears. It's working good for that and also keeps all their skin clear. Have not tried the cat one but may in the future but I hesitate because of how finicky my cat is.


----------



## Dinovite (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi. Dinovite is both a product name and a company name. Basically, the "Dinovite" product is a nutritional supplement for canines (Dinovite Canine) or for felines (Dinovite Feline). The Canine contains stabilized ground flax that has a shelf life of 12-15 months. The flax does NOT go rancid like home ground flax seed. I personally use the actual ground flax that is in Dinovite in my organic oats every morning for breakfast. (My husband and I own the company  )

The product itself is actually an excellent nutritional supplement, not a "cure all" or a "fix all" for dogs. The nutritional requirements of all canines are the same day to day, just like our nutritional needs. This is NOT a "joint supplement", a "skin and coat supplement" ,etc. but it actually works in these areas. This product is not sold in shops, is made fresh weekly and is shipped directly to thousands of customers who use the product daily to fill in the nutritional gaps left by processed pet foods.

It comes with (FREE) an Essential Fatty Acid supplement that contains Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids, as well as Natural Source Vitamin E. You can choose LickOChops or SuprOmega for your dog or cat and it is shipped with the supplement. The two work together to give your pet the nutrients needed for a strong immune system, healthy digestive tract plus all the benefits of good nutrition.

The enzymes and probiotics are dormant until dampened or ingested. I personally add the supplement to my dogs' food, and slightly dampen it. Then I let it set for about 10 mins. while these things become active...drizzle a bit of the SuprOmega on top and feed to my dogs. 

About 95% of the ingredients are human food grade ingredients. All the ingredients are recognized AAFCO ingredients. All are fresh.

If you have questions, feel free to call me directly at Dinovite (859-428-1000) or you can see the website at www.dinovite.com

I believe strongly in good nutrition and the health benefits for myself and my pets. Unfortunately, feed regulators in every state don't allow us to make "medical claims" like stops itching, scratching, shedding like crazy! So, we have to work around these regulations. But, I'd be happy to discuss the benefits of improved nutrition with you all. 

I love this forum, have chosen to advertise on it and will be "adding my two cents" when I feel it's appropriate. I also have a friend who has been a member of this forum for quite some time and have seen that the backlash for posting can be harsh. I am going to try to avoid this type of back and forth but would love the opportunity to talk about specific ingredients, essential fatty acids, essential oils, etc.

Thank you for this opportunity!!!


----------



## 17dogs (Apr 8, 2013)

Dinovite said:


> Hi. Dinovite is both a product name and a company name. Basically, the "Dinovite" product is a nutritional supplement for canines (Dinovite Canine) or for felines (Dinovite Feline). The Canine contains stabilized ground flax that has a shelf life of 12-15 months. The flax does NOT go rancid like home ground flax seed. I personally use the actual ground flax that is in Dinovite in my organic oats every morning for breakfast. (My husband and I own the company  )
> 
> The product itself is actually an excellent nutritional supplement, not a "cure all" or a "fix all" for dogs. The nutritional requirements of all canines are the same day to day, just like our nutritional needs. This is NOT a "joint supplement", a "skin and coat supplement" ,etc. but it actually works in these areas. This product is not sold in shops, is made fresh weekly and is shipped directly to thousands of customers who use the product daily to fill in the nutritional gaps left by processed pet foods.
> 
> ...


I would like to contact the owner of Dinovite to discuss the possibility of discount pricing for frequent, bulk purchases. I have 17 large dogs of mixed breeds and purchased the Dinovite bucket @ $199.00. However, it is only lasting about 6 weeks with 17 large dogs not affordable. I contacted Dinovite and they offered only a $5 discount and were not very helpful. Representative was friendly seemed intimidated by Call Supervisor. They would not pass me through to a person of higher management level. All of my dogs are rescue and they all like the taste. Would like to continue if I could get a better price. Too soon to comment on definitive results, but coats look shinier.
Could someone from Dinovite reply if they would like my continued business? 
Otherwise, anyone have any suggestions of other products or home made supplements? My dogs are all on grain-free kibble with supplements of high quality fish oil and Cosequin. 
Thanks


----------



## Tressian (Oct 4, 2013)

yes I have been using it for about 7 months now and its great. I have 4 dogs and it has helped with shedding, more active, shinny and softer hair, and itching problem one of my dogs had. Oh and when you go to buy it comes in different size boxes for different size dogs (its all the same stuff just has different size scoop in each box). I buy the large box and give each dog the proper dose. It does help but you have to get a good quality dog food as they suggest (doesn't have to be real expensive). I even let a friend try some and she had the same response. Really good stuff,


----------

